# Mac-Grafiken auf Windows öffnen



## computers (25. November 2004)

Hallo, 

wie kann ich eine Grafik, die auf einem Mac erstellt worden ist und im Simpletext geöffnet werden kann auf einem Windows-Rechner öffnen Sprich, welche Dateiendung muss ich der Datei geben, mit welchem Programm kann ich die dann öffnen, damit ich sie zb. in jpeg zu konvertieren

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Steffen


----------



## stti (26. November 2004)

Hallo,

  es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um eine pict Datei (OS 9).
  Ich empfehle dir den Graphikconverter (http://www.lemkesoft.de/) um ein jpeg fuer Windows draus zu machen.

  gruss stti


----------



## computers (26. November 2004)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, allerdings ist der Converter ja für Macs. Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich auf meinem hemischem PC keine Grafiken vom Mac öffnen kann. Ich brauche also ein Programm für Windowsplatform. 

Kennst du da ein gutes (ambesten Share- oder Freeware)


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. November 2004)

Pict-Dateien kann man auch mit Quicktime öffnen (gibt es ja auch für Windows und kostet nix).

Um jetzt genau zu erfahren um was es für ein Bild sich handelt ist es nötig das Bild in einem Hexeditor öffenen. Die ersten Zeichen enthalten dann z. B. "JFIF" für JPEG-Dateien, "GIF89" für GIF-Dateien, etc.
Grundsätzlich unterscheiden sich Grafikdateien beim Mac nicht, der einzige Unterschied besteht eigentlich nur darin, das Windows Dateien anhand der Endung erkennt und das Apple  Betriebssystem an zusätzlichen Bits (geht beim kopieren auf Windows verloren da kein Nutzen).


----------



## computers (28. November 2004)

ok Danke!

Wenn ich an den Dateinamen der Grafik allerdings ein ".pict" anhänge und die mit Quicktime öffne, kommt allerdings die Fehlermeldung, es sei kein geeigneter Grafikimportierer vorhanden.

Um herauszufinden, um welches Grafikformat es sich handelt, ist noch zu sagen, dass es sich um einen Screenshot handelt. Also wahrscheinlich ein Standardformat (pict?) von Mac.

Wie bekomme ich denn nun so einen Grafikimportierer. Mein Ziel ist es ja, die Grafik zu einem Jpeg zu konvertieren.


----------



## kurtparis (28. November 2004)

Die Screenshots von Mac sind normalerweise als TIFF (zumindest seit Mac OS X)


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. November 2004)

@kurtparis: Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Das Apple Pict enthält als Meta-Format TIFF oder EPS Inhalte. Im OS X ersetzt das PDF-Format das Pict-Format (weshalb die Screenshotdateien auch automatisch mit dem PDF-Viewer geöffnet werden  ).

Übersicht:
_Apple Computer, 1984
vector & bitmap
Farben: 2, 16, 256, 32768 or 16777216
Farbräume: grayscale, RGB
Kompressionsalgorithmen: Packbits, JPEG
Primäre Verwendung: Datenaustausch zwischen non-prepress Mac Anwendungen
PC-Endung: .PCT
Macintosh file typ: PICT_

@computersteffen: 
Die richtige Endung am PC sollte *.pct* sein.
Das sollte Quicktime dann aber wirklich öffenen können. Klappt das nicht, kann es auf jeden Fall *Irfanview* (Freeware) http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## kurtparis (28. November 2004)

@ Neurodeamon  
Eigentlich kann's mir egal sein...Auf meinem Mac (X 10.2.8) öffnen sich screens nicht als PDF sondern in "Aperçu" (auf franz. System), dass ding mit der Lupe.
Allerdings kann ich auch keine Screnns mittels Tastenkombinationen machen sondern nur mit  "Capture" beim abspeichern hängt sich "automatisch"  .tiff an !


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. November 2004)

@kurtparis:


> Aperçu, utilitaire de visualisation de fichiers PDF intégré à Panther


Deutsch: Aperçu, in Panther integriertes Dienstprogramm zum Anzeigen von PDF-Dateien.

Du weißt doch sicher, das die Dateiendung beim Mac vollkommen Jacke wie Hose ist. Das OS X erkennt Dateien anhand des Type- und Creator-Bits.


----------



## computers (28. November 2004)

Mhm, bin immer noch nicht am Ziel. Mit PDFReader gehts gar nicht undbei IrfanView kommt die Fehlermeldung "Kann Dateihead nicht lesen - Unbekanntes Bildformat" und bei Quicktime kommt weiterhin die Meldung "Kein geeigneter Grafikimportierer vorhanden"

Dabei hat die Datei die Endung ".pct" und, dass sie beschädigt ist, schließe ich eigentlich aus, weil ordnungsgemäß kopiert habe und sie auf dem Mac läuft.


----------



## kurtparis (28. November 2004)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du weißt doch sicher, das die Dateiendung beim Mac vollkommen Jacke wie Hose ist. Das OS X erkennt Dateien anhand des Type- und Creator-Bits.


Wusste ich zwar nicht so genau (bin kein Computerspezi).
Allerdings müsste ja dann auch ein doofer Windowsrechner in der Lage sein  eine TIFF datei z.B. in Photoshop zu öffnen, wenn man ihm schon die extension gibt. Bei mir habe ich zumidest PS als vorschlag zum öffnen von Screenshots


----------



## kurtparis (28. November 2004)

computersteffen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mhm, bin immer noch nicht am Ziel. Mit PDFReader gehts gar nicht undbei IrfanView kommt die Fehlermeldung "Kann Dateihead nicht lesen - Unbekanntes Bildformat" und bei Quicktime kommt weiterhin die Meldung "Kein geeigneter Grafikimportierer vorhanden"
> 
> Dabei hat die Datei die Endung ".pct" und, dass sie beschädigt ist, schließe ich eigentlich aus, weil ordnungsgemäß kopiert habe und sie auf dem Mac läuft.


Wenn du einen Mac zur verfügung hast warum öffnest du den screen nicht in einem Grafikprog. und speicherst ihn in einem Format welches dein PC kapiert?


----------



## computers (28. November 2004)

Weil ich den Mac nur an bestimmten Tagen zur Verfügung habe und sich auf dem keine Grafikprogramme befinden (abgesehen von Simpletext und Paint).


----------



## kurtparis (28. November 2004)

computersteffen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil ich den Mac nur an bestimmten Tagen zur Verfügung habe und sich auf dem keine Grafikprogramme befinden (abgesehen von Simpletext und Paint).


Paint ? gibt's nicht für Mac ! Ansonsten könntest du Graphic Converter draufladen (Shareware) nur als Tip..


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. November 2004)

Das kann doch nicht so wild sein. Böse Datei! 
Ich biete hiermit an, die Datei für Dich in das gewünschte Dateiformat zu bringen (oder zumindest mit einem Hexeditor das richtige Format herauszufinden), wenn die Datei nicht beschädigt ist.

Sende mir einfach eine PN und ich schicke Dir meine E-Müll-Adresse


----------



## computers (29. November 2004)

Oh, das wäre super nett von dir, wenn du das machen würdest.


----------

